# New Bling!



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Well I finally did it. I was weary at first but this week I purchased the most expensive rod and reel in my line up and so far and I love it. Well worth it so far! Does or has anyone had any problems out of this rod or reel? The reel its self had exceptional reviews and the carrot stick was a little iffy but I loved the way it felt and the colors and most people that had bad things to say were stuck on there rod of choice like Gloomis etc...

Rod/ 7'2'' M, Micro guide Carrot stick 
Reel/ BPS Johnny Morris jmx10shla 7.1;1








[/IMG]


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I've got a Morris same model in a 5.1:1 ratio. It's been good to me!


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Glad to hear at least one other member has one that's holding up.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Good looking combo! E21 has had some quality issues in the past, but that doesn't mean your rod will have them.

The BPS reels are Revos with different cosmetics.


----------



## H.I.McDunnough (Sep 24, 2010)

Looks reel nice. Get it? Reel nice....  Seriously though, that's some pimp-ass blingy tackle, my friend. Let us know how it handles when you hook a biggun'.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Tokugawa said:


> Good looking combo! E21 has had some quality issues in the past, but that doesn't mean your rod will have them.
> 
> The BPS reels are Revos with different cosmetics.


Hopefully I won't! I have also heard this and that alone is what made me buy the newer micro guide series so hopefully all goes well. It its for sure going to see its fair share of hybrids!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

blinnng blaang.

Nice...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm tryin' to get you this other blinnnnng blannnng right nizzzzow.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

nice setup! 
i like my bps jm eliete.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

5lb 9 once hybrid today on the carrot stick today.... A good first fish for the rod/reel not huge but big enough to say it still felt like a cinderblock.







[/IMG]


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

> *Carrot nano-Bio-fiber technology...*


Now you need both physics _and_ biology degrees to figure out what they're talking about! 

http://www.carrotstix.com/


----------



## H.I.McDunnough (Sep 24, 2010)

Damn, hoss! That's a helluva fish! !%


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

way to 'initiate' the new rod...i dont like using the term 'break in' when i speak of rods


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

NewbreedFishing said:


> way to 'initiate' the new rod...i dont like using the term 'break in' when i speak of rods


Is the word we use in my industry to take the place of "break in"
It appears as if he is in the process of conditioning his new rod properly, sweet looking set up and a nice fish too.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, I relined it up with some new trilene sensation (orange) and now it looks like a halloween rod


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Look into the Suffix High-Vis orange line. It's a lot brighter than the Trilene line.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Lol I got the suffix at the same time only in 50lb braid. The trilene matched the best to the rod and is a better choice for me in the rivers.


----------

